# Was kann man machen, wenn der Drucker billige Patronen nicht erkennt?



## dune911 (13. Januar 2006)

Gibts da von Hersteller zu Hersteller Unterschiede?
Dürfen Hersteller überhaupt Nachbauten blockieren?
Oder wie kann ich einen evtl. Chip-Reset machen?!

Argh... oder gibts noch ganz andere Möglichkeiten?!   

Danke!


----------



## Alexander12 (13. Januar 2006)

Hi.

Welche Marke ist denn der Drucker, welche die Tinten?
Von Hersteller zu Hersteller gibts schon Unterschiede...  :suspekt: 

Wenns zum Beispiel nen Lexmark Drucker für 29,99€ siehst, da denkst dass das toll ist, aber ne Patrone kost dann 19€..

Wenn du viel Druckst, nimm einen mit Toner..  :-( 


MfG Alexander12


----------



## dune911 (13. Januar 2006)

Einmal HP OfficeJet G85 mit Rebuiltpatronen
und einmal Lexmark Z44 mit Rebuiltpatronen...

Ich selbst nutz nen Canon-Tintenstrahler und nen Canon-Laserdrucker...
Bin zufrieden und hatte auch noch nie Probleme mit Rebuiltpatronen...


----------

